

Ask HN: How to reach the "IT guy"? - traxtech

Hi!<p>I'm about to launch a new website+Android app to help companies to manage their fleet of Android smartphones (it's maybe a little bit ahead of the current needs, but I beleive that the continuous consumerisation of IT will leave companies no choices). I also have others B2B projects that targets IT.<p>I'm curious if you have any idea on how to market these kind of websites, how to "reach the IT guy".<p>Twitter, HN, specialized subreddits, AdWords : Check<p>Any idea ?<p>Thanks.
======
kls
_Twitter, HN, specialized subreddits, AdWords : Check

Any idea ?_

It's funny you mention everything but the most powerful one, LinkedIn.
Research your company, check your network, find links to the IT guy at the
company and then use those links to get an audience with the IT guy. If you do
not have a network connection, find a common group that they belong to and
participate in the group. Make sure you have a common interest in the group or
you will come off as an unauthentic sales person, because well you will be an
unauthentic sales person. Participate in something that your are authentic
about will give you a common ground to build a connection with the person on.
Then and only then can you establish a connection. Please not this strategy
only works with high ticket value items, if your product is low cost the
effort will not pay off.

~~~
traxtech
Networking thru LinkedIn ? How could I forget!

Thanks :)

~~~
kls
Not a problem, don't forget about Facebook too.

------
run4yourlives
Why do you want to reach the IT Guy? He doesn't make any buying decisions.

You're looking for the CTO, or even better the CFO if you can show a cost
savings. Efficiency combined with cost savings are the best way to sell a
product in B2B.

For smaller companies, you still don't want the IT guy, you want the
president.

As to your question - since you are selling a technical product to a non-
technical crowd, you're looking at business journals, specific industry
websites, etc. You'll need to do your homework here to make it effective.

~~~
traxtech
I should have specified that the solution is in the $19-$499/month, so it
mainly targets the small to medium companies (where I beleive the IT guy can
still propose solutions). Big corporations will buy a licence from the non-
Saas companies and install it in their datacenters.

But I'll think of a strategy to target the CTO/CFO/president, which is not a
"scalable strategy" but it could pay for itself (more $$$/month).

Thanks for your input.

